# [SOLVED] Missing Drivers for Windows XP



## tory681 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello,
I have some missing drivers and would like to have them installed but i have no idea how to find them if anyone could tell me how to use the instance id to find it or get for me i would be grateful. I have a HP Compaq nc6000 Notebook PC, runs on Windows XP Pro, SP3. I am missing three device drivers.

Video Controller (VGA Compatible), Device Instance ID:
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E50&SUBSYS_0890103C&REV_004&1BFA44D4&0&0008
PCI Modem, Device Instance ID:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_0890103C&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&FE
Base System Device, Device Isntance ID:
PCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7110&SUBSYS_0890103C&REV_00\4&16793A72&0&32F0
Thank you for helping, but i may not post soon after this the Maple Syrup Festival is in town :wink:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Windows XP*

Hello and welcome to TSF,

Go here for the drivers:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...esId=367367&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

Just reinstall the drivers and see if this corrects your issues?
I looked up your laptop for xp pro sp3 drivers.

Please post back if any issues after reinstalling drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Windows XP*

Hi,
The codeCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E50
Is your Radeon Mobility 9600 Pro Video Card
Driver *HERE*

The codeCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6
Is your AC97 Modem Controller / PCI Modem
Driver *HERE*

The codeCI\VEN_1217&DEV_7110
Is your Memeory Card Reader
Driver *HERE*

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## tory681 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers for Windows XP*

Thanks Riskyone and BCComp(Bill),
I had some troubles figuring which one of the drivers from the list was the base system device.
Now all of my hardware have the appropriate drivers.

Thanks once again for your help
-Tory


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI:wave:,
Gald to hear you have it up and runningray:

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Me too!


----------

